# Soakin' Sauces



## RuanEras (23/1/17)

Has anyone tried the new Soakin' Sauces range? Would love to get a good review before buying

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## stevie g (23/1/17)

One disagree for your logo. Never heard of that brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RuanEras (23/1/17)

Much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RuanEras (23/1/17)

But really. I know Soakin Sauces is a new brand. Just thought someone might have tried them out


----------



## Raindance (24/1/17)

RuanEras said:


> But really. I know Soakin Sauces is a new brand. Just thought someone might have tried them out


Do you have a link or some form of identification of where they are being sold?


----------



## RuanEras (24/1/17)

I know Shipwreck vapes had a launch recently on the Soakin Sauces and saw on their FB page that ...... has stock. Maybe someone can arrrange to test it and give a review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

